# What could I do to maybe help this?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you tried a sturdy knee brace one with metal hinges? I have to use one regularly as my left knee gives out and my knee cap pops out and locks without it, on top of possible mcl sprain. Without my brace it is extremely painful to walk, with it it is better. It may help give your knee some support.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

i had to wear a hinged brace on my knee for a while when i was younger after tearin my knee up. different situation, but my knee would give out a lot too. the brace took a lot of weight off my knee


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I mean I gotta have something I can wear riding... Walkings not the issue, I can do that reasonably well now.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I wear my brace to ride as well doesnt get in my way and gives me the support i need. There are several different styles but you can pick one up for 20 bucks at walmart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> I mean I gotta have something I can wear riding... Walkings not the issue, I can do that reasonably well now.


a brace wont slow ya down. it'll take a bit to get used to, just be patient. i team roped with a brace and was fine. heck, i ride with a prosthetic leg now.

find somethin that will help with the pain, and you'll figure the rest out with a little patience


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you might find riding Western easier on your knee. sit the trot, no posting and learn to ride with very long stirrups

If the surgeon said no surgery possible, I'd get another opinion. A tumor does not seem like something you hsould just 'Live with".


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> you might find riding Western easier on your knee. sit the trot, no posting and learn to ride with very long stirrups
> 
> If the surgeon said no surgery possible, I'd get another opinion. A tumor does not seem like something you hsould just 'Live with".


Thanks for the recommendations everyone. And Tiny... Youre right bout I shouldnt just live with it. I really dont want to and hell I mean if I pressured them enough they can do it but Id be out of doing stuff for a long time. But i gotta have some way of protecting my ligament so there is no to little pressure on it... Im not sure if a brace can help... Plus I wear tall boots.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

So surgery is not possible or advisable? It may need to be done to be clear of this pain for the long term...can you get a second opinion of a sports specialist md?


----------

